# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Marc Chagall

## broken_smile

Bota e ëndrrave e Marc Chagall-it ushqehej nga tregimet popullore jezuite dhe ruse, nga Bibla, supersticionet popullore, nga çudibërësit dhe zakonet e banorëve të qyteteve ruse. Dhe ai thoshte: "Bota jonë e brendshme është një realitet, ajo ndoshta është më shumë reale se bota që ne shohim".

Dashuria, vdekja dhe vuajtja janë temat të cilat ai u rikthehet herë pas here, por mbi të gjitha është tema e dashurisë. Të dashuruarit e tij janë nga më të dashuruarit në historinë e artit. Ata paraqiten si një buqetë me lule, duke fluturuar mbi një kalë përrallor, duke u puthur sikur po fluturojnë mbi Paris, si Venus i qyteteve. Ëndrra dhe realiteti bëhen një, mrekullia bëhet e vërtetë dhe bota është për ta vend i lumtur. Ndërsa arti i tij u detyrohet shumë artistëve francezë, të cilët zbuluan gjeometrinë e formave dhe ngjyrat që të emocionojnë. Chagall i transformoi këto cilësi në një gjuhë me të cilën i drejtohet gjithë botës, me pastërtinë dhe pafajësinë e një fëmije dhe mençurinë e një mjeshtri.

nga: gazeta shqip

----------


## broken_smile

Le Violiniste, 1914, Musée de Düsseldorf

----------


## broken_smile

Le Village, 1911, musée d'Art Moderne, New York

----------


## broken_smile

Les mariés de la Tour Eiffel, 1939, Musée National d'Art Moderne, Paris

----------


## broken_smile

L'Anniversaire, 1923, New York

----------


## broken_smile

Paris par la fenêtre, 1913, The Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, New York

----------


## broken_smile

La maison blue, 1917, Musée des Beaux-Arts, Liège

----------


## broken_smile

La promenade, 1917-18, Musée National Russe

----------


## broken_smile

Le monstre de Notre-Dame, 1953

----------

